# Archery spike elk closed for labor day 2015



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, I was just starting to schedule my 2015 fall hunt calendar when I noticed
that the Utah archery guys continue to get screwed !

Spike Bow ENDs September 4th this year ....
COMPLETLY missing Laybor day weekend!

Good grief, Glad I dont mess around with spikes..:!:..


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's just the way it falls this year. It starts real early, so it ends early.
I've got the points to draw the LE Archery Elk hunt I have been waiting for this year.
But, between how early it starts/ends this year, and the mess the spike/cow hunts have caused on the LE Archery elk units, I'm going to buy a point this year.
I'll let it rotate back to a little bit later start/end date to get the tag.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotta love it....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2full said:


> That's just the way it falls this year. It starts real early, so it ends early.
> I've got the points to draw the LE Archery Elk hunt I have been waiting for this year.
> But, between how early it starts/ends this year, and the mess the spike/cow hunts have caused on the LE Archery elk units, I'm going to buy a point this year.
> I'll let it rotate back to a little bit later start/end date to get the tag.


Im doing the exact same thing..;-)..


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

I know a handful of people who are buying LE points this year even though they have enough to draw, because of the early season. There might be quite a few people with fewer points that end up being surprised when they draw!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Interesting topic. That is rough for the general season elk archers. Hunting elk in August feels a too early and missing labor day will be tough for many guys. 

That said, this year could be a good year for LE archers. I think that Sept 4th-12th is the best time to hunt rutting and pre-rutting bulls. They seem to come to the call easier and are more predictable at wallows. I wish I had the points to draw LE elk this year. If anyone has 10 points and wants to draw LE archery elk I might have a deal for you......


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ You might want to quit the 11th--Rifle starts the 12th....^^^^^

Crazy year, even the LE anyweapon (rifle) elk September 11-20th ......

Fall solstice is Sept 23rd--------- I usr this to set my rut hunting calander.
Even the rifle guys get cheated this year.

Muzzle loader LE guys that draw this year will be SMILING.......;-)...
Full blown rut for them.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

just wished the DWR would put the elk archery hunt back to where it use to be in the rut. when i started archery elk hunt here in utah the archery elk hunt went into september. as far as sept 19th. THE RUT!!

just don't make sense to put a rifle hunt in the rut.. you can take then out to 300 400 500 yards so ya lets put it in the rut.. when the bow hunter might be able to to them out to 60 or 70 yards but we won't put them in the rut and give them that advantage.

just don't make sense.

ok clarifying myself on when i started hunting elk it was like it is now. it wasn't till later (18 years after) i started archery elk hunting they had changed it. 
in 1997 September 4-September 19, 
here is a link 
http://utah.ptfs.com/awweb/main.jsp...all_lib&lb_document_id=42379&tm=1422911209118


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Goofy, keep the muzzle hunt thing quiet..................
That was suppose to be a secret. :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry 2full-----looks like the cat's out of the bag....:mrgreen:....

And rsb,
The LE archery elk rolls back to ending Sept 17th next year.......
I'll probly hunt it then.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

SWEET!! definitely hunting LE them.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Believe it or not, every elk I've ever shot was on Sept 3rd. Insane coincidence, or maybe that's the time they are most susceptible to an arrow?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The year I drew a LE archery elk (2000), I killed mine on Aug 28th.
He was the first bull that I got to bugle. 
Came in to 25 yards.
It had rained/hailed that day and was quite cool that evening.
Was my first bull with a bow.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Personally, I am different than most....I would much rather have an earlier elk hunt than a later one. In fact, I love it when the archery elk hunt is really hot and dry....these have been my best elk hunts.

Also, I love it that labor day weekend is outside the archery elk hunt....keep the crowds out of the hills and away from my hunting areas!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

So last year was my first year trying archery and it was so hot for so long, I didn't hear a single bugle until the last two days of the hunt! Anybody else experience this? Thoughts on how this year will be?


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm stoked for it early or not here I come!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

rsb_924 said:


> just wished the DWR would put the elk archery hunt back to where it use to be in the rut. when i started archery elk hunt here in utah the archery elk hunt went into september. as far as sept 19th. THE RUT!!
> 
> just don't make sense to put a rifle hunt in the rut.. you can take then out to 300 400 500 yards so ya lets put it in the rut.. when the bow hunter might be able to to them out to 60 or 70 yards but we won't put them in the rut and give them that advantage.
> 
> ...


+1 on this.

Archery LE all of Sept

Rifle LE all of Nov

Muzzy LE all of Dec

October GS all of Oct


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

With Labor day being so late this year it is a bummer for the general season guys such as myself. 

Last year I drew a L.E. Archery elk tag. My experience was the elk started getting very vocal by September 1st. The most vocal period I experienced was September 5-10, the bulls bugling very strong. I was in on bulls bugling until around 2pm. The weather was very cool and wet for a couple days during that period. On those days the elk were vocal all day long. I ended up harvesting my bull on September 11. The elk were very quite that morning. The rifle hunted opened 2 days later. My neighbor had a L.E. rifle tag on the same unit and his experience was the elk were very quiet during his whole hunt. The weather from September 11 on turned very warm. 
I'm hearing a lot of guys are holding off on archery elk for this year because of the hunt dates. Based on mine and others experience last year I saw that the weather really plays a big part in how the elk behave. In my opinion weather plays a more significant role than dates on a calender. Some food for thought.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

If you are not out hunting you will never get a shot. Worry about what you can control not the weather or calendar.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

middlefork said:


> If you are not out hunting you will never get a shot. Worry about what you can control not the weather or calendar.


You can control which hunt you do, i.e., archery, muzzle loader, or rifle. Hence the discussion.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

drsx said:


> You can control which hunt you do, i.e., archery, muzzle loader, or rifle. Hence the discussion.


Yes you can control which hunt but the discussion was about the archery dates. FWIW all the dates are early this year.

If it is about when to put in for LE archery or a different weapon LE hunt I think the muzzy hunts are generally the best LE hunt dates.

I spent 18 days hunting my Archery LE bull in 2011. I don't remember the moon phase during the hunt but I'm pretty sure there was a full moon part of the time.
I do know it was hot, cold, sunny raining and a little bit of snow during the hunt but I don't remember a day we did not see or get into elk.

Time is your best friend IMHO


----------

